# Inspection Visit



## alan99 (May 24, 2011)

My wife and I are planning to retire to Cyprus later this year. We are coming over on 22 Feb for an inspection visit to look for areas we might settle in. We are planning to look in the west of Cyprus from Paphos up to the Polis area. The ideal place would be a small town or village, close to the sea and where there is a good expat community. A good social life is high on our list of priorities. If anyone can recommend any places to see we would be most grateful. Equally, if anyone is willing to share their thoughts on life in Cyprus we would be delighted to meet up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Alan,
Welcome to the forum.
You say you are coming on an inspection visit. Are you coming with a developer on an assisted visit or independently? The reason I ask is that if you are coming with a developer you need to be very careful not to allow them to talk you into buying something that is not right for you. Also under no circumstances should you allow them to talk you into using their pet lawyer

As for areas, the villages on the outskirts of Paphos are popular with expats so you would soon meet other Brits and make friends.
There is a lot of information on this forum so it would be a good idea if you take look at some of the threads and then come back to us with any specific questions you have.

kind regards
Veronica


----------



## alan99 (May 24, 2011)

Hi Veronica,
Many thanks for your comments. We are visiting independently and have no plans to contact developers. In fact when we move over we plan to take a long-term rental, at least for a year to make sure we like the area we finally choose. This visit is to check out towns/villages and we will leave looking at properties until shortly before I retire.
I saw on a previous thread that you arranged a 'get together' for any expats who wanted to go along. I am sure we would join in if you ever plan to arrange another when we have moved over.
Thanks to everyone for all the postings on the forum - it certainly does help answer many questions.

Kind regards

Alan99


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Allan,

The forum is a great place to get as much as information as possible about all sorts of subjects. The forum helped me with my search to get answers on important matters. 
In your post you wrote that you will be coming over for an inspection visit to check out towns/villages. Perhaps you can get into contact again with Veronica from Elysian Fields Properties. They helped me in the past with my search for a nice detached villa and a place to set up my office. They give an excellent service with a personal touch. You feel like home when you are on the road with them.

Regards, Yvonne





alan99 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Many thanks for your comments. We are visiting independently and have no plans to contact developers. In fact when we move over we plan to take a long-term rental, at least for a year to make sure we like the area we finally choose. This visit is to check out towns/villages and we will leave looking at properties until shortly before I retire.
> I saw on a previous thread that you arranged a 'get together' for any expats who wanted to go along. I am sure we would join in if you ever plan to arrange another when we have moved over.
> Thanks to everyone for all the postings on the forum - it certainly does help answer many questions.
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

alan99 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Many thanks for your comments. We are visiting independently and have no plans to contact developers. In fact when we move over we plan to take a long-term rental, at least for a year to make sure we like the area we finally choose. This visit is to check out towns/villages and we will leave looking at properties until shortly before I retire.
> I saw on a previous thread that you arranged a 'get together' for any expats who wanted to go along. I am sure we would join in if you ever plan to arrange another when we have moved over.
> Thanks to everyone for all the postings on the forum - it certainly does help answer many questions.
> ...


Hi Alan, we have an apartment in Polis which we have owned for 6 years and have had regular holidays there and in the Paphos area for more than 10 years. We are looking to retire to the island early next year and more than likely the Polis/Latchi area and surrounding villages around the Chrysochous bay will be where we look to rent (Not buy) We have spent many happy hours whilst on holiday exploring this part of the Island and its charming traditional villages so we have a good idea of what we want..
Good Luck with your adventure!

Regards Chrisnjac..


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Alan,

You seem to be doing exactly what we did 5 years ago, we hunted around the Polis area and decided to rent for a year to give us an opportunity to find something more permanent.

Our temporary property seems to have become our permanent property, we are outside of Polis but near enough to make use of the facilities and it seems to work for us.

I would advise renting a car and wandering around the villages for a while and making a shortlist then looking for a rental in one if those areas.

You are also coming at a good time for house hunting, we seem to have had none stop rain for ages so any problems should be visible at the moment.

Dave.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Alan ,
Good luck with your forth coming visit. 
We have just made this our new home as from last month. 
Everything is going well ; taken long term rental whilst looking around , imported the car from uk , got residency registration meeting in March. Etc etc. 
Everyone we have met have been great and really helpful. 
You are welcome to have details of our contacts made so far , just email me .
Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> Hi Alan ,
> Good luck with your forth coming visit.
> We have just made this our new home as from last month.
> Everything is going well ; taken long term rental whilst looking around , imported the car from uk , got residency registration meeting in March. Etc etc.
> ...


The whole point of forums like this is to share information openly with other users. If you have useful information please post it on the open forum.

Thank you.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The whole point of forums like this is to share information openly with other users. If you have useful information please post it on the open forum.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Veronica,
Thanks for your reply. 
I have already posted about this on another post , hence I didn't think you needed it again. I didn't want to be one of those , me me me , and post lots of stuff that people aren't interested in .


----------

